# Cayo Nancy O. pumilio



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Any chance I could pic brains as to how a few of you keep these frogs?? I've had my 4 frogs for about 5 months in a 18x18x24. I heard calling right away but have yet to see any eggs. I mist them once or twice a day and have broms and well as cans for them to lay in but am seeing nothing. Any advise would be great

Thank you

pictured is one of the males. I beleve I have 2.2 lol they calling right now. must know I'm talking about them


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

heres pix lol dont know why they didn't load first time


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

How high is your humidity in your exo? Do you have it modified to keep a lot of moisture in? I notice I have to mist exos much more than I do regular tanks or acrylics to maintain high humidity for breeding and depending on how long you are misting, 1 or two times a day may not be enough. Are your broms filling with water and recycling the water inside them? Not saying this is the problem, but it is an easy one to check. Mist them heavier for a bit and see if you notice any changes. I have had plenty of frogs that will take breaks when their homes dry out so to speak. So worth a shot maybe.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

pafrogguy said:


> How high is your humidity in your exo? Do you have it modified to keep a lot of moisture in? I notice I have to mist exos much more than I do regular tanks or acrylics to maintain high humidity for breeding and depending on how long you are misting, 1 or two times a day may not be enough. Are your broms filling with water and recycling the water inside them? Not saying this is the problem, but it is an easy one to check. Mist them heavier for a bit and see if you notice any changes. I have had plenty of frogs that will take breaks when their homes dry out so to speak. So worth a shot maybe.


I do keep the brooms with water in them but perhaps they need to flood over more often for a fresher water supply. how often do you try to cycle the water? dumping them over is not an option as they are attached to the walls now lol


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

If you have two pairs for sure, I suggest you split them. Better two vivs!


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> If you have two pairs for sure, I suggest you split them. Better two vivs!


I am not for sure yet on who's who. most the time when i get to close they stop calling. I'm hoping its not a 3.1 in which case i would for sure have to split them up. The breeder i got them from said that he has a breeding group of 4 in the same size tank so thats why i figured i'd try the same, but if this continues for much longer I'll prob end up splitting them up.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

also i resently got a mistking kit that I'm sure will help keep up the humidity but have not set it up yet partly cause I'm kinda dreading pulling apart my 10+ tanks and disrupt everyone to drill the drains that it sounds like are crucial to that system.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Just because you hear calling does not mean instant eggs.Sometimes the males will call early in their life but the females are not quite ready yet.Sometimes,actually most of the time you will not notice eggs at all,and then out pops some babies! My esperanza pair has at least 5 froglets in viv of y3 different sizes and I have yet to see any eggs,but then again I do not want to disturb them by tearing through the viv constantly looking for them.Keeping in 1.1 pairs is best,or 1.2 works ok too.Be patient with pumilio,give them some room,plant some broms,lots of leaf litter,and a good ratio of 1 male to 1 or 2 females and you will be good.Good luck!


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> Just because you hear calling does not mean instant eggs.Sometimes the males will call early in their life but the females are not quite ready yet.


This could def be the case too. I beleve the breader said they were only 6-8months old when I got them from him in Jan.
Guess I'm just excited to see something as they are my first pumilios 

Thank you to everyone for your advise so far. Feel free to critique me. I'm always open to hear diff ideas since it seams like everyone has their own way of doing things


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

I actually had my pumilio on a mist system. Other frogs I hand mist, but I keep pums on a 3-4 time a day cycle, depending how wet their viv gets. I have good ventilation in these, so I usually have no flooding issues. Then sometimes drying them out for a bit, then giving them a rain season sparks them right up. But pairs and space are def key. At least in my experience. And they do surprise you. I had my first bastis years ago and I saw courting and calling all the time but never found a tad or egg. Then one day I am feeding and see a little guy eating springtails in the leaf litter. And this was only in a ten gallon vert. I then started to use exos for them so it is much easier to lose froglets lol.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

FrogBoyMike said:


> This could def be the case too. I beleve the breader said they were only 6-8months old when I got them from him in Jan.
> Guess I'm just excited to see something as they are my first pumilios
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your advise so far. Feel free to critique me. I'm always open to hear diff ideas since it seams like everyone has their own way of doing things


At that age, the females will just be getting to breeding age about how. So give them a little more time. If things don't change in the next few months, maybe consider trying to split them into two tanks. My pumilio do not play well together.


----------



## Jewelvivariums (May 28, 2013)

FrogBoyMike said:


> also i resently got a mistking kit that I'm sure will help keep up the humidity but have not set it up yet partly cause I'm kinda dreading pulling apart my 10+ tanks and disrupt everyone to drill the drains that it sounds like are crucial to that system.


What I would do is get at least a 10 gallon cube shaped plastic container with a clear top and add some soil mix and leaf litter to the bottom with clay substrate underneath and maybe add a bromiliad or two. Get a utility light from lowes or Home Depot, take the clap off and it to the top. Just mist it when needed and put the inhabitants of one viv in while you drill the hole in the glass. Just go one viv at a time. Your darts will only be in for an hour or so, so you don't need to worry about ventilation. If you haven't cut glass before just use a practice price first. Hope this helps. Also good luck with breeding.


----------



## Jewelvivariums (May 28, 2013)

**** clamp and add it to the top.


----------



## Jewelvivariums (May 28, 2013)

Sorry about my grammar.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Jewelvivariums said:


> Sorry about my grammar.


lmao! i figured it out. Thanks that does sound like a good idea. need to get a few more permanent tanks for other frogs before i set it all up with the misting though as I will be shifting racks when that happens. I'll deff be going for that idea though. thanks again.

And thank you frogface as well. I think your right on the females prob just now coming of age. so far I haven't noticed any fighting but we shall see. I hope I don't have to split them up. I'm enjoying my little colony


----------

